# Possible future Marriott Vacation club locations from Sales presentation



## jd2601 (Feb 3, 2015)

New York
Washington DC
Miami
Bora Bora
Cancan
Big Island

Missing two other locations this sales person listed total of 8. 
She said urban locations would be converted hotel rooms.  

Who knows how accurate?

Sorry if this has been discussed before.


----------



## billymach4 (Feb 3, 2015)

Sorry to tell you this. But I don't believe anything a Marriott Salesperson says it true!


----------



## EducatedConsumer (Feb 3, 2015)

jd2601 said:


> New York
> Washington DC
> Miami
> Bora Bora
> ...



I'd believe Bernie Madoff before I'd believe a word that person had to say, particularly since it is allegedly Marriott's (MWV) Corporate Policy not to disclose future locations until they are "officially announced" by the company, and doing so, (without an "official and announcement") and without the appropriate Security and Exchange Commission and state government real estate disclosures, is probably a violation of the law.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 3, 2015)

When the rumors of the Refinery were swirling about, an email was sent to sale reps not to discuss or disclose anything about unannounced locations. My guess is that the last people to know about new locations are sale reps. In most cases they learn about these things the same time we do.


----------



## NYFLTRAVELER (Feb 3, 2015)

I would have no interest in urban settings for MVCI locations.

The selling point to me was the resort setting.


----------



## Werner Weiss (Feb 4, 2015)

On its website, the firm of Guy Butler Architect LLC has four renderings of a Marriott Vacation Club resort in Cancun: http://www.guybutlerarchitect.com/portfolio/resorts/cancun.html

However, Marriott Vacations Worldwide (VAC) has not announced a new property in Cancun or anywhere else for years. 

VAC needs to have Trust inventory to sell. The spin-off company (from Marriott International) began life with a boatload of unsold inventory. Presumably, this inventory is being sold down and will need to be replenished over time.

VAC can build out Ko Olina, Las Vegas, and Orlando (Lakeshore Reserve). The land, plans, and infrastructure are already in place. And these are all popular destinations.

There are ways other than new construction to get "points" into the Trust. With a large base of existing weeks and points owners whose needs change over their lifetimes, VAC can acquire plenty of inventory through ROFR and buybacks at less than the cost of new construction.

I've heard some of the "future locations" in this thread mentioned at sales presentations for 20 years, especially New York City and the the Big Island of Hawaii.

The Marriott Vacation Club portfolio had been stagnant for quite a few years now. I think there will eventually be more locations. Adding properties at popular vacation destinations would not only provide more inventory, it would also give Marriott Vacation Club a stronger portfolio to pitch to prospective buyers (including current owners). And there would be more sales locations. But VAC appears to be in no hurry.

If a Marriott Vacation Club salesperson is pitching points based on fictitious locations, shame on him or her.


----------



## ArubaMon (Feb 4, 2015)

For what it's worth, I participated in a VAC survey a couple of months ago that focused on how interested I would be in having access to renting high end homes in popular vacation destinations.  Of course, that may be an idea that is years away from fruition.  Did anyone else participate in this or a similar survey?


----------



## Fasttr (Feb 4, 2015)

ArubaMon said:


> For what it's worth, I participated in a VAC survey a couple of months ago that focused on how interested I would be in having access to renting high end homes in popular vacation destinations.  Of course, that may be an idea that is years away from fruition.  Did anyone else participate in this or a similar survey?



Yes, see the posts starting with #16 in this thread....  http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=215823&highlight=Opinion


----------



## Mr. Vker (Feb 4, 2015)

Not Mars or Saturn?


----------



## puckmanfl (Feb 4, 2015)

good morning

DC program started 6/20/2010...

New construction

Tower #4 Koolina
Tower #3/#4 Grand Chateau

New Resorts

ZERO...

need I say more....:zzz::zzz::zzz:


----------



## jd2601 (Feb 4, 2015)

I would be surprised if any of these sites would be new construction.  Probably a few floors of existing Marriott properties.

I do not see new resorts in the near future.  Seems like Hilton is stepping up with construction.  Hopefully Marriott will eventually do something.

Always entertaining to hear what sales has to say.


----------



## rovitm (Feb 4, 2015)

I have been on a few pitches and the familiar Cancun, NYC and San Diego always come up.  Although I enjoy the current portfolio of properties, I would also like to see new development.  Hilton Vacations has announced a couple of new properties including Hilton Head and Maui.  In the long run competition is good for everyone and I would hope the management at VAC realizes they need to step it up a little.  Until it affects them financially they probably won't be inclined to change anything.


----------



## GregT (Feb 4, 2015)

puckmanfl said:


> good morning
> 
> DC program started 6/20/2010...
> 
> ...



Puck,

I agree -- the creativity these days in the timeshare world appears to be coming from HGVC and Wyndham.   Even the new tiers are more structured around trying to incentivize existing owners to buy more points, versus offering more options.

Marriott will expand at a pace that suits them, and they are certainly selling lots of points.  I do think there will be another burst of 1,500 point purchases as people reach for Executive level, and that will likely last them for a couple more years.

Hopefully they will expand at some point, and we will learn what the model is for new properties (ie, is it priced competitively or are the points excessive).

Best,

Greg


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Feb 4, 2015)

jd2601 said:


> Who knows how accurate?



The title to your post indicates that it can be nothing but 100% accurate.



jd2601 said:


> *Possible* future Marriott Vacation club locations from Sales presentation



Anything is possible, but until it happens, or is at least planned, nobody knows.


----------



## Old Hickory (Feb 4, 2015)

NYFLTRAVELER said:


> I would have no interest in urban settings for MVCI locations.
> 
> The selling point to me was the resort setting.



And I would.  I love the Boston property and would also love to have similar in DC, Chicago, NYC, SF, etc. 

So yes, bring on the urban locals.  But I'll beleive it when I see it.


----------



## bazzap (Feb 4, 2015)

I would welcome almost anything more in Europe, urban, rural, coastal....
I suspect Mr Vker's suggestions of Mars or Saturn are far more likely though!


----------



## GreenTea (Feb 4, 2015)

Isn't the new, big timeshare project that is going to happen at HHI going to be Marriott?


----------



## jont (Feb 4, 2015)

GreenTea said:


> Isn't the new, big timeshare project that is going to happen at HHI going to be Marriott?


 Nope, It's going to be HGVC next door to Marriott's Grande Ocean


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 4, 2015)

GreenTea said:


> Isn't the new, big timeshare project that is going to happen at HHI going to be Marriott?





jont said:


> Nope, It's going to be HGVC next door to Marriott's Grande Ocean



Related TUG thread:  NEW HGVC coming to Hilton Head, SC!


----------



## MALC9990 (Feb 4, 2015)

I didn't comment here before since I take what sales people say with a bucketful of salt but here goes. We are at PBC and our presentation included - new locations - Bali, Goa, Sanya (Hainan island Southern China), Gold Coast (Queensland Australia). I will believe these when they actually happen. All will be AP Points resorts No weeks.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Feb 4, 2015)

MALC9990 said:


> I didn't comment here before since I take what sales people say with a bucketful of salt but here goes. We are at PBC and our presentation included - new locations - Bali, Goa, Sanya (Hainan island Southern China), Gold Coast (Queensland Australia). I will believe these when they actually happen. All will be AP Points resorts No weeks.



That's completely wrong. The next property built will be in Nauru. Make sure and let the next salesperson know because they likely have not been told.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 4, 2015)

puckmanfl said:


> good morning
> 
> DC program started 6/20/2010...
> 
> ...



I don't even think it has even gone this far. At least at these two resorts. They only added tower #3 at Grand Chateau, no #4. I think they also only finished the other half of tower #3 at Ko'Olina. I don't think they have started #4 yet?

They did finish out construction at Oceana Palms and Shadow Ridge. I think we will see more of this moving forward, completing existing projects. They are starting construction to finish out Crystal Shores. If they go this route, they still have years worth of available inventory to sell.

I have provided this list before but here is a list of uncompleted properties and the number of additional planned units. I suspect some of these they will never complete.

Canyon Villas...........39
Crystal Shores.........152
Fairway Villas..........90
Frenchman's Cove........66
Grand Chateau..........447 <<-Probably half of this now with tower #3 open.
Harbour Lake...........588
Ko'Olina...............190
Lakeshore Reserve......245
Willow Ridge Lodge.....282


----------



## jlr10 (Feb 8, 2015)

The answer changes from presentation to presentation. We were told about the Big Island develpoment, then told they won't develope there as Marriott only developes where they have a large swimmable beach which are in short supply on the Big Island, then told they were going to develop there. So when I see something show up on the Marriot website as a location is when I beleive they have  a development.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 8, 2015)

Don't forget though, if they do add locations, you will only be able to go to them if you own trust points...


----------



## bazzap (Feb 8, 2015)

Where does it actually say that any new resorts will only be available to Trust point owners?
And if Trust point owners exchange into MVC resorts with no Trust inventory, would that not release new resort inventory for non Trust point owners anyway?


----------



## Fasttr (Feb 8, 2015)

dioxide45 said:


> Don't forget though, if they do add locations, you will only be able to go to them if you own trust points...





bazzap said:


> Where does it actually say that any new resorts will only be available to Trust point owners?
> And if Trust point owners exchange into MVC resorts with no Trust inventory, would that not release new resort inventory for non Trust point owners anyway?



dioxide45 was poking fun at many sales reps who have used that scare tactic in order to get enrolled owners to purchase Trust points.  I don't think that anybody believes it would be the case.  If it was, they would have very low occupancy levels at those new resorts.


----------



## Big Matt (Feb 8, 2015)

I really like what Marriott has done with some old building conversions in urban areas.  The one in New Orleans comes to mind sharing a Courtyard and Ritz Carlton.  I'd like to see more of this for MVCI.  More Custom House type properties would be great.  They would be some of the most popular ones in the program.  I love the resort feel also, but being in a busy city is a great way to travel also.  Maybe not the most relaxing, but sights and restaurants are important to me.


----------



## NYFLTRAVELER (Feb 8, 2015)

If they went away from the resort theme to me that would be a signal to sell.  I chose MVCI for the resort like setting and amenities.  If I wanted to travel to a city I would stay in a hotel room.


----------



## bazzap (Feb 9, 2015)

Fasttr said:


> dioxide45 was poking fun at many sales reps who have used that scare tactic in order to get enrolled owners to purchase Trust points.  I don't think that anybody believes it would be the case.  If it was, they would have very low occupancy levels at those new resorts.


Gotcha, it is not always so easy at first glance to pick out witty remarks in the written word.


----------

